# Crypt Sp. for Discus Tank



## dan mckenna (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, I currently have wendtii growing and would like other crypts that can tolerate the 84 to 85 temps in a Discus tank. I want to move away from slower growing anubias sp.

thanx

dan


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Most Crypts will be able to withstand the higher temperature of a Discus tank. 
If you are looking for something tall to fill the background, C. balansae and C. usteriana will do nicely. For the foreground, use C. becketii, C. petchii, C. albida, C. affinis, C.pygmaea or C. undulatus if you are not looking at the various C.wendtii species.


----------

